# US/Israel hostility toward Iran threaten world peace.



## LA RAM FAN

Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.

Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.

It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman

Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.


----------



## irosie91

LA RAM FAN said:


> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.



you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
who fled that shit hole


----------



## Preacher

irosie91 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
Click to expand...

More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.


----------



## USNavyVet

The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.


----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
Click to expand...


why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USNavyVet said:


> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.



Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.


----------



## Penelope

How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war. 

I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet. 

Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
Click to expand...


And besides if you were really anti-Semitic you'd be anti the Palestinians and Iranians as well.


----------



## irosie91

LA RAM FAN said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
Click to expand...


commenting on issues which of which you have no understanding at all----
is beyond silly------it is moronic


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And besides if you were really anti-Semitic you'd be anti the Palestinians and Iranians as well.
Click to expand...


Penelope steps in it again------she seems to IMAGINE that Iranians are SEMITES.  
The ignorance is astounding.    For the record ----the term "semite"  refers to
LINQUISTIC groups.      Hebrew is a semitic langage as is Arabic as is Amharic as
is  Aramaic.       FARSI IS NOT.     The term  "anti-Semitic" refers specifically to people
like Penelope------friggen' nazis


----------



## eagle1462010

How Many US Troops Were Killed By Iranian IEDs in Iraq?
Between October 2006 and September 2007, EFPs killed 97 U.S. troops and wounded more than 300 soldiers. EFP attacks peaked in March, April and May 2008, near the end of the American troop surge, when 200 of the bombs were detonated. The deadliest month was April 2008, when EFPs killed 15 U.S. soldiers.

The Pentagon attributes the presence of EFPs in Iraq to the Quds Force, the special forces arm of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard led by Qasem Soleimani. Various EFP “factories” were found throughout Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Still, the exact degree to which Iran bears culpability for arming Shia militias in Iraq with EFPs and related equipment is a matter of some dispute.

“We weren’t always able to attribute the casualties that we had to Iranian activity, although many times we suspected it was Iranian activity, even though we didn’t necessarily have the forensics to support that,” Gen. Joseph Dunford, the incoming chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said at his July 9 confirmation hearing. During the hearing, Dunford said the numbers of American soldiers killed by Iran “has been recently quoted as about 500.” 

CENTCOM later clarified that Dunford was referring to total American deaths by EFPs and other Iranian weapons. It is “important to understand that the CENTCOM statistics on EFP detonations are a subset of all the Iranian activities estimated to have killed approximately 500 U.S. troops in Iraq during OIF,” Maj. Genieve David, a CENTCOM spokeswoman, said in an email. Data about the roughly 300 deaths not caused by EFPs, including the kind of weapons used in the attacks, is classified, David said.

A few weeks later, at the July 29 hearing, Gen. Martin Dempsey, the outgoing Joint Chiefs chairman, said “several hundred” American forces were killed by EFPs.

Phil Novack, a spokesman for Cruz, told _Defense One_ that the Senator’s office is working with the Pentagon to get specific numbers. He said Cruz used the 500 number based on Dunford’s testimony.


----------



## eagle1462010

Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project

State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........


We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......


----------



## Preacher

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
Click to expand...

And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.


----------



## Preacher




----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
Click to expand...


NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it


----------



## Preacher

I


irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
Click to expand...

Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.


----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> I
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.
Click to expand...


right------da joooos control your illiteracy


----------



## Preacher

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right------da joooos control your illiteracy
Click to expand...

Your level of stupidity is ASTOUNDING. I expect the likes of you to defend your people's agenda its no surprise.


----------



## irosie91

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> 
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right------da joooos control your illiteracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your level of stupidity is ASTOUNDING. I expect the likes of you to defend your people's agenda its no surprise.
Click to expand...


what agenda is that?    keep you illiterate?


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Preacher

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right------da joooos control your illiteracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your level of stupidity is ASTOUNDING. I expect the likes of you to defend your people's agenda its no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what agenda is that?    keep you illiterate?
Click to expand...

Control what's printed,seen,heard,read etc and you can control the thought process of people around the world to fit YOUR agenda. Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
Click to expand...

But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.
Click to expand...


no----and heither was your other saint-----adolf


----------



## theliq

Penelope said:


> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.


Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no----and heither was your other saint-----adolf
Click to expand...

No not mine BUT THE ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH HIM,SENDING MILLIONS OF JEWS TO THE CHARNALS...YOU ARE GUILTY AS CHARGED by the way the previous mentioned Iranian Pres WAS A JEW....his grandfather migrated there,your virulent man the ex-Pres was the Most Anti-Semite yet a Jew himself...much like the Zionist Trash...not real Jews but Plastic Synthetic Converts,NON SEMITES...you need to educate you crainium sic on all things Zionist like I do....steve the Winner..............................................................ALWAYS THE WINNER


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
Click to expand...


steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
POPE


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no----and heither was your other saint-----adolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not mine BUT THE ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH HIM,SENDING MILLIONS OF JEWS TO THE CHARNALS...YOU ARE GUILTY AS CHARGED
Click to expand...


Try parroting your sunday school teacher's filth somewhere else


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


>


That's what US sanctions do for a nation...STARVE THEM,like you did to IRAQ and over 250,000 children were murdered by the US,by having no medication....Now who are the worlds biggest Killers...Yep the US Internally and Externally...Ropey you need to educat yourself on the reality of the US Government Policy....steve


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.


Israel wants to destroy Iran, because they think Lebron James is Iranian.


----------



## Billo_Really

eagle1462010 said:


> How Many US Troops Were Killed By Iranian IEDs in Iraq?
> Between October 2006 and September 2007, EFPs killed 97 U.S. troops and wounded more than 300 soldiers. EFP attacks peaked in March, April and May 2008, near the end of the American troop surge, when 200 of the bombs were detonated. The deadliest month was April 2008, when EFPs killed 15 U.S. soldiers.
> 
> The Pentagon attributes the presence of EFPs in Iraq to the Quds Force, the special forces arm of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard led by Qasem Soleimani. Various EFP “factories” were found throughout Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Still, the exact degree to which Iran bears culpability for arming Shia militias in Iraq with EFPs and related equipment is a matter of some dispute.
> 
> “We weren’t always able to attribute the casualties that we had to Iranian activity, although many times we suspected it was Iranian activity, even though we didn’t necessarily have the forensics to support that,” Gen. Joseph Dunford, the incoming chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said at his July 9 confirmation hearing. During the hearing, Dunford said the numbers of American soldiers killed by Iran “has been recently quoted as about 500.”
> 
> CENTCOM later clarified that Dunford was referring to total American deaths by EFPs and other Iranian weapons. It is “important to understand that the CENTCOM statistics on EFP detonations are a subset of all the Iranian activities estimated to have killed approximately 500 U.S. troops in Iraq during OIF,” Maj. Genieve David, a CENTCOM spokeswoman, said in an email. Data about the roughly 300 deaths not caused by EFPs, including the kind of weapons used in the attacks, is classified, David said.
> 
> A few weeks later, at the July 29 hearing, Gen. Martin Dempsey, the outgoing Joint Chiefs chairman, said “several hundred” American forces were killed by EFPs.
> 
> Phil Novack, a spokesman for Cruz, told _Defense One_ that the Senator’s office is working with the Pentagon to get specific numbers. He said Cruz used the 500 number based on Dunford’s testimony.


Clearly, the Iranian's are still pissed off over our CIA destroying their democracy in 1953.


----------



## Billo_Really

eagle1462010 said:


> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......


You're a little off.  It's the Saudi's who are committing genocide in Yemen.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
Click to expand...

190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no----and heither was your other saint-----adolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not mine BUT THE ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH HIM,SENDING MILLIONS OF JEWS TO THE CHARNALS...YOU ARE GUILTY AS CHARGED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try parroting your sunday school teacher's filth somewhere else
Click to expand...

Not Filth but FACTS THAT ARE FILTHY....you Filthy  Moron


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And besides if you were really anti-Semitic you'd be anti the Palestinians and Iranians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope steps in it again------she seems to IMAGINE that Iranians are SEMITES.
> The ignorance is astounding.    For the record ----the term "semite"  refers to
> LINQUISTIC groups.      Hebrew is a semitic langage as is Arabic as is Amharic as
> is  Aramaic.       FARSI IS NOT.     The term  "anti-Semitic" refers specifically to people
> like Penelope------friggen' nazis
Click to expand...


Mandaeans - Wikipedia

The fact is most of you never knew or heard Hebrew (except in synagogues ) and it had to be relearned when the  jewish movement to Palestine was started. Yiddish was the Jewish language , that and before that Aramaic.  Most of you are not at all Semitic.  Many jews  are not semetic , but the arabs are semitic and so are the Palestinians and Iranians.


----------



## eagle1462010

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little off.  It's the Saudi's who are committing genocide in Yemen.
Click to expand...

Iran sent forces there to take over the place and spread their version of Islam.  Perhaps they should have stayed homw.


----------



## Bleipriester

theliq said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what US sanctions do for a nation...STARVE THEM,like you did to IRAQ and over 250,000 children were murdered by the US,by having no medication....Now who are the worlds biggest Killers...Yep the US Internally and Externally...Ropey you need to educat yourself on the reality of the US Government Policy....steve
Click to expand...

It´s not only sanctions. It´s also the food industry. They withhold the food intentionally.


----------



## Ropey

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel wants to destroy Iran, because they think Lebron James is Iranian.
Click to expand...

Poor Ayatollah.

Poor, poor Ayatollah.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And besides if you were really anti-Semitic you'd be anti the Palestinians and Iranians as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope steps in it again------she seems to IMAGINE that Iranians are SEMITES.
> The ignorance is astounding.    For the record ----the term "semite"  refers to
> LINQUISTIC groups.      Hebrew is a semitic langage as is Arabic as is Amharic as
> is  Aramaic.       FARSI IS NOT.     The term  "anti-Semitic" refers specifically to people
> like Penelope------friggen' nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mandaeans - Wikipedia
> 
> The fact is most of you never knew or heard Hebrew (except in synagogues ) and it had to be relearned when the  jewish movement to Palestine was started. Yiddish was the Jewish language , that and before that Aramaic.  Most of you are not at all Semitic.  Many jews  are not semetic , but the arabs are semitic and so are the Palestinians and Iranians.
Click to expand...


I knew approximately 10 words in Yiddish as a child-----but in college I studied german----
since I already knew some Hebrew------I began to have a much better understanding of
Yiddish which is actually  HEBRAZIED German.   <<<  that boils down to words which
describe CONCEPTS are expressed in Hebrew-----and common words ---like fork and
spoon are expressed in German.     Yesterday I had a guest from Tunisia----the Tunisian
Jewish community goes back more than 2000 years.     The man---50-60 years old is
absolutely fluent in Hebrew as is his daughter.    A few decades ago I had a friend
from Bombay---(Mumbai)    She and her sibs and her parents were fluent in Hebrew.  
Hubbys family was rescued from a very primitive shariah shit hole------circa 1940---
the family began its arduous journey of escape----sometime in the 1930s.     All were
fluent in Hebrew.      For the record---Aramaic is a SEMITIC language----making Jesus
who spoke Aramaic and Hebrew-----but not greek or latin------a  SEMITE -----like me. 
People who speak Yiddish--(which is sometimes called  JUDEO GERMAN---or HEBRAIZED GERMAN) -------are semites.    There are several other Hebraized languages--
even an Hebraized Arabic.     The Aramaic used by jews is actually a little different
from the Aramaic of the copts and chaldeans----it is HEBRAIZED ARAMAIC.   Ladino
is a widely spoken language   JUDEO SPANISH.    All of those HEBRAIZED languages
are written in Hebrew script which is why jews from all over the world were able to
communicate with each other----for the past 2000 years.    So sorry to disappoint you,  
penny, dear.      You went to church as a child---penny-dear------but the Latin is a jumble
of nonsense to you.     I doubt that you could have even the most primitive and simple
conversation with a Latin speaking person-------but I could have some sort of conversation
with  Jesus,  as could my father and my grandfathers ----------you'll get over it, penny dear


----------



## irosie91

Thanks ropey------I first met Iranian jews as a teen------Their parents were sending them
OUT OF IRAN------because the scent of ISLAM was in the air.   They all knew enough
Hebrew to have a simple conversation------some were fluent     (the 1960s)   The Iranian
jewish community is notable for being  OUT THERE for some 2500 years or more. 
There is a written  (using Hebrew characters)   form of Farsi-----with an extensive literature---
ie   HEBRAIZED FARSI.    Those people are semites too.   --------if you ever meet up with
any of them-------JUST  ASK,   penny dear


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
Click to expand...


because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?


----------



## irosie91

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Many US Troops Were Killed By Iranian IEDs in Iraq?
> Between October 2006 and September 2007, EFPs killed 97 U.S. troops and wounded more than 300 soldiers. EFP attacks peaked in March, April and May 2008, near the end of the American troop surge, when 200 of the bombs were detonated. The deadliest month was April 2008, when EFPs killed 15 U.S. soldiers.
> 
> The Pentagon attributes the presence of EFPs in Iraq to the Quds Force, the special forces arm of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard led by Qasem Soleimani. Various EFP “factories” were found throughout Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Still, the exact degree to which Iran bears culpability for arming Shia militias in Iraq with EFPs and related equipment is a matter of some dispute.
> 
> “We weren’t always able to attribute the casualties that we had to Iranian activity, although many times we suspected it was Iranian activity, even though we didn’t necessarily have the forensics to support that,” Gen. Joseph Dunford, the incoming chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said at his July 9 confirmation hearing. During the hearing, Dunford said the numbers of American soldiers killed by Iran “has been recently quoted as about 500.”
> 
> CENTCOM later clarified that Dunford was referring to total American deaths by EFPs and other Iranian weapons. It is “important to understand that the CENTCOM statistics on EFP detonations are a subset of all the Iranian activities estimated to have killed approximately 500 U.S. troops in Iraq during OIF,” Maj. Genieve David, a CENTCOM spokeswoman, said in an email. Data about the roughly 300 deaths not caused by EFPs, including the kind of weapons used in the attacks, is classified, David said.
> 
> A few weeks later, at the July 29 hearing, Gen. Martin Dempsey, the outgoing Joint Chiefs chairman, said “several hundred” American forces were killed by EFPs.
> 
> Phil Novack, a spokesman for Cruz, told _Defense One_ that the Senator’s office is working with the Pentagon to get specific numbers. He said Cruz used the 500 number based on Dunford’s testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the Iranian's are still pissed off over our CIA destroying their democracy in 1953.
Click to expand...


the Iranians never had a democracy


----------



## Dogmaphobe

You know, folks, there is already a forum set aside for those who are severely mentally ill.

It is called the conspiracy forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
Click to expand...


I notice that only two of USMB's resident trolls laughed at this post,two that are a disgrace to the human race so of course THEY would laugh at it.The objective posters here all gave a lke to it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......




you listen wayyyyyyy too much to what the CIA controlled mainstream,err i mean LAMESTREAM media programs you with to put it kindly.

you sir,are OBVIOUSLY not aware of Israel deliberately bombing the USS Liberty ship knowing perfectly well americans were on board,


the fact that only paid shills from Langley Resident proven trolls like  toto,rosis and jroc defend ther atrocites should be a CLUE to you you have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled MSM media here.

Hey I was brainwashed by them for years as well not realising till i was in my late 20's eveyrthing they taught me in history  class from our corrupt school system was all a  lie.Its no big deal to accept it as i did sir that you have been programmed your whole life same as i once was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.




Yeah Rosie has proven hundreds of times over and over again over the years she is a shill on Israels payroll.
To no surprise,this thread has alerted the Handlers of shills like Rosie to come out here and full force to troll as they have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
Click to expand...



yep these zionists shills like Rosie,their handlers are sending them out to troll in full force on this thread now worried like crazy obviously on what kind of lies to feed them to post in their desperate attempts to try and debunk these pesky facts they cant get around.


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you listen wayyyyyyy too much to what the CIA controlled mainstream,err i mean LAMESTREAM media programs you with to put it kindly.
> 
> you sir,are OBVIOUSLY not aware of Israel deliberately bombing the USS Liberty ship knowing perfectly well americans were on board,
> 
> 
> the fact that only paid shills from Langley Resident proven trolls like  toto,rosis and jroc defend ther atrocites should be a CLUE to you you have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled MSM media here.
> 
> Hey I was brainwashed by them for years as well not realising till i was in my late 20's eveyrthing they taught me in history  class from our corrupt school system was all a  lie.Its no big deal to accept it as i did sir that you have been programmed your whole life same as i once was.
Click to expand...

We will disagree.  Iran supports terrorism period and are a major player in the region.  I served in that area and they can kiss my butt.  That should be clear.


----------



## Meathead

LA RAM FAN said:


> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.


That's actually funny.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Author of the OP..........9/11 Conspiracy theorist........wrote in the PRAVDA REPORT.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/democracy-in-america-is-pure-fantasy-stephen-lendman/5609830

Edu Montesanti: Stephen Lendman, I’d like to thank you so very much for this interview. So what has been the consequences of the 9/11 attacks to the US and the world? 

Stephen Lendman: I call 9/11 the mother of all false flags. It was staged to let Washington wage endless wars of aggression against one sovereign independent state after another.

All nations America doesn’t control are vulnerable to wars or color revolutions for regime change. Dark forces in Washington want them all transformed into subservient puppet states, their resources looted, their people exploited.

EM: The current crisis of a nuclear war between Washington and Pyongyang is, in a large part, a consequence of 9/11 as the then-US President George Bush included North Korea in the Axis of Evil”, in his State of the Union address in 2002…

SL: The North Korea situation has been festering since the 1940’s, unconnected to 9/11 except for powers in Washington perhaps including the country among others it calls evil regimes.

*America, NATO, Israel and their rogue allies are the only pure evil ones I know.*

9/11 let America launch phony war on terror, waging war OF terror on humanity, supporting ISIS, al-Qaeda and other terrorists groups, using them as imperial foot soldiers.

I’ve written a great deal on North Korea. I deplore wars, nuclear and other powerful weapons, but recognize the DPRK’s right to self-defense.

Throughout its history, it never attacked another country. It genuinely fears possible US aggression, why it’s pursued powerful deterrents to save the nation and its leadership from destruction.


Harvard Graduate ............who would have known.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
Click to expand...

No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR


----------



## eagle1462010

https://www.state.gov/documents/organization/186637.pdf

To Hell with Iran


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you listen wayyyyyyy too much to what the CIA controlled mainstream,err i mean LAMESTREAM media programs you with to put it kindly.
> 
> you sir,are OBVIOUSLY not aware of Israel deliberately bombing the USS Liberty ship knowing perfectly well americans were on board,
> 
> 
> the fact that only paid shills from Langley Resident proven trolls like  toto,rosis and jroc defend ther atrocites should be a CLUE to you you have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled MSM media here.
> 
> Hey I was brainwashed by them for years as well not realising till i was in my late 20's eveyrthing they taught me in history  class from our corrupt school system was all a  lie.Its no big deal to accept it as i did sir that you have been programmed your whole life same as i once was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will disagree.  Iran supports terrorism period and are a major player in the region.  I served in that area and they can kiss my butt.  That should be clear.
Click to expand...

So do Israel and you  have been kissing their Arses for years...licker


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Support for Terrorism | Clarion Project
> 
> State sponsor of terrorism........Chants Death the America..........Attempting to take over Yemen..........
> 
> 
> We have a reason to be against Iran.  Not to mention they helped kill our troops in the region.  Not to mention the Revolutionary Guard helps groups attack Israel all the time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you listen wayyyyyyy too much to what the CIA controlled mainstream,err i mean LAMESTREAM media programs you with to put it kindly.
> 
> you sir,are OBVIOUSLY not aware of Israel deliberately bombing the USS Liberty ship knowing perfectly well americans were on board,
> 
> 
> the fact that only paid shills from Langley Resident proven trolls like  toto,rosis and jroc defend ther atrocites should be a CLUE to you you have been brainwashed by the CIA controlled MSM media here.
> 
> Hey I was brainwashed by them for years as well not realising till i was in my late 20's eveyrthing they taught me in history  class from our corrupt school system was all a  lie.Its no big deal to accept it as i did sir that you have been programmed your whole life same as i once was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will disagree.  Iran supports terrorism period and are a major player in the region.  I served in that area and they can kiss my butt.  That should be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do Israel and you  have been kissing their Arses for years...licker
Click to expand...

Whatever..........don't really care..........I know what you are and Iran can still kiss my ass.


----------



## Billo_Really

eagle1462010 said:


> Iran sent forces there to take over the place and spread their version of Islam.  Perhaps they should have stayed homw.


Perhaps you can provide proof to back up your claim?


----------



## eagle1462010

Who are the Iranian Revolutionary Guard officers leading Houthis in Yemen?

'Two Iranian Revolutionary Guard officers captured in Yemen'

Yemen’s Houthis Getting Missile Training From IRGC, Hezbollah, Opposition Group Claims

After Iraq and Syria, I.R.G.C. Seeking to “Expand” Its Role in Yemen and Broader Region


----------



## Billo_Really

Ropey said:


> Poor Ayatollah.
> 
> Poor, poor Ayatollah.


Poor you.  You don't even know how to spell the word.


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> the Iranians never had a democracy


Yeah they did.  In 1953.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
Click to expand...


the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
did not have a nuclear bomb at that point


----------



## irosie91

Billo_Really said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Iranians never had a democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did.  In 1953.
Click to expand...


nope----try again


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> nope----try again


It was called _*"Operation Boot"*_.

_The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup d'état* (Persian: کودتای ۲۸ مرداد‎), was the overthrow of the democratically elected Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh in favour of strengthening the monarchical rule of Mohammad Reza Pahlavi on 19 August 1953_​


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
Click to expand...

just compounds your lies


----------



## there4eyeM

Intervention in Iran's internal affairs is what set off Iranian suspicion and dislike of the U.S. How can we ignore that fact? Even if that does not excuse whatever the current régime in Tehran has done, accepting the fact is necessary to ameliorating the situation. Present attitudes are only making things worse. Negotiating a resolution is entirely possible, and entirely preferable to war and its unforeseen consequences.


----------



## fncceo

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
Click to expand...


Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.

We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.


----------



## fncceo




----------



## there4eyeM

Don't worry, the American amusement park there won't be 'restricted'.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve is wrong again------Israel has a nuclear facility-----not for 25 years-----but more
> like -----more than 50 years  -----maybe  ~~~~~~   maybe not.    That country is signed
> on NONE-of the nonproliferation pacts.     Imagine-------more than 50 years and never
> used.  ---------there should be a PEACE PRIZE IN THAT-----and even sainthood from the
> POPE
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
Click to expand...


how does the fact that Israel had a nuclear program BEFORE  the NTP was
introduced-----"compound...." my (sic)  "lies?        A treaty is a treaty for those
nations that SIGN it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> The Author of the OP..........9/11 Conspiracy theorist........wrote in the PRAVDA REPORT.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/democracy-in-america-is-pure-fantasy-stephen-lendman/5609830
> 
> Edu Montesanti: Stephen Lendman, I’d like to thank you so very much for this interview. So what has been the consequences of the 9/11 attacks to the US and the world?
> 
> Stephen Lendman: I call 9/11 the mother of all false flags. It was staged to let Washington wage endless wars of aggression against one sovereign independent state after another.
> 
> All nations America doesn’t control are vulnerable to wars or color revolutions for regime change. Dark forces in Washington want them all transformed into subservient puppet states, their resources looted, their people exploited.
> 
> EM: The current crisis of a nuclear war between Washington and Pyongyang is, in a large part, a consequence of 9/11 as the then-US President George Bush included North Korea in the Axis of Evil”, in his State of the Union address in 2002…
> 
> SL: The North Korea situation has been festering since the 1940’s, unconnected to 9/11 except for powers in Washington perhaps including the country among others it calls evil regimes.
> 
> *America, NATO, Israel and their rogue allies are the only pure evil ones I know.*
> 
> 9/11 let America launch phony war on terror, waging war OF terror on humanity, supporting ISIS, al-Qaeda and other terrorists groups, using them as imperial foot soldiers.
> 
> I’ve written a great deal on North Korea. I deplore wars, nuclear and other powerful weapons, but recognize the DPRK’s right to self-defense.
> 
> Throughout its history, it never attacked another country. It genuinely fears possible US aggression, why it’s pursued powerful deterrents to save the nation and its leadership from destruction.
> 
> 
> Harvard Graduate ............who would have known.



You brainwashed programmed sheep -"same as i once was so you cant claim it was an insult.LOL" ,Dismiss facts as conspiracy theorys when they dont go along with your warped opinions you have been brainwashed your life only seeing what you WANT to see,you could not counter a single thing of that OP so you dismissed it as conspiracy theory.COMEDY GOLD.

Let me guess? you ALSO honestly think the CIA is not an evil organization,that they had no involvement in the JFK assassination whatsoever  as well right? 
It would explain your game of dodgeball here on this thread and WHY you are so brainwashed because you bought into EVERYTHING our corrupt school system taught you hook,line,and sinker.  i can understand though cause i was once one of those brainwashed programmed zombies same as you for so many years but uinlike YOU,i got wise and stopped listening to everything the CIA controlled media tellls the  sheep in america in the LAMESTREAM press everyday. you SERIOUSLY need to consider following my lead as well.


 You are obviously dense in the FACT the CIA got everyone around the world to start attacking people who did not fall for their lies as conspiracy theorists as part of their propaganda campaine against the american people when they  started seeing the evidence like the JFK assassination for example,did not go along with the governments explanation in their version of events and started seeing our government for the liars and criminals they really are in washington finally seeing that they really are criminals up there instead of looking out for us as we were taught to believe in out corrupt school system.

Lets see,EVERYBODY who does not smoke crack in america,KNOWS what an evil organization the CIA is, THEY have worked hand in hand together for DECADES,but Israel is not dangerous? comedy gold.


and nice dodgeball game of Israel bombing the USS LIBERTY.

You are reminding me of Toto,wont look at the evidence so you you run off,something HE is a pro at as every longtime member here knows.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More intelligent responses from a zionist moron. You never have anything legitimate to say just whining about anti semites blah blah blah. LA RAM FAN is 100% right and anyone willing to take the red pill and face some uncomfortable truths will see that ALL major media is either OWNED or CONTROLLED by Jews and the VERY few that aren't are done so by Zionist shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?      In the USA anyone can write a book and anyone can create a newpaper------anyone can produce a movie.     I understand the issue of limited literacy---BUT TRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Why does that matter? When you have a damn near complete monopoly on something anything that goes AGAINST what you believe and want printed or put out there is VERY hard to get into the mainstream.
Click to expand...


Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.


ESPESCIALLY as i said earlier,WHEN the mainstream media is controlled by the CIA and special interests lobbying groups for Israel  that if  these morons would actually stop listening to and listen to INDEPENDENT sources that i provided that are NOT controlled by those groups,would wake the fuck up and understand what you are talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE has a monopoly on publication in the USA------anyone who can write---can do it
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I can write a book but good luck getting it published and publicized because Jews and their allies control ALL of the major book publishers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right------da joooos control your illiteracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your level of stupidity is ASTOUNDING. I expect the likes of you to defend your people's agenda its no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what agenda is that?    keep you illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Control what's printed,seen,heard,read etc and you can control the thought process of people around the world to fit YOUR agenda. Not that hard to figure out.
Click to expand...


WHY do you even bother with this shill of Israel?

I put all these stupid fucks who think money can buy them happiness on ignore.the worst thing you do is feed these trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Irosie stands with the Zionist since she is a jew.  I don't know what is wrong with the others, I guess they like war.
> 
> I doubt NK will believe anything the US  says, since Trump is reneging on the Iran deal.  I am sure the EU is not happy with him either.  He sure has the war hawks in his cabinet.
> 
> Irosie might get her wish, her wish to take Iran out just like Iraq and almost Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Penny I note the Hawk in the US has said to Kim of NK,that they the NKoreans should take the example of Lybia's and Iraq's de-nuclearisation as a Great Example......Trouble is after a few years the US instigated the hideous Murder of Gaddaffi and Saddam after they complied to every US request...methinks Kim is a little more circumspect sic to be fooled by that proposal..steve.....I note Nit and Yarr Who,is blabbering about Iran again,funny timing noted,but Iran have to conformed totally to their undertaking.....BUT WHAT IS SO REVOLTING IS...THAT ISRAEL HAVE NUCLEAR ARMS,YET WILL NEVER LET IN INSPECTORS AND DENIED THAT Zionist Terrorist  Israel had a N.C.FACILITY FOR OVER 25 years...Typical Zionist Terrorist HYPOCRITE....Just like others Israel are a NUCLEAR THREAT AND INSPECTORS SHOULD BE PUT IN TODAY,JUST TO SEE WHAT THESE HABITUAL LIARS ARE REALLY DOING>>>>>>>>steve
Click to expand...



well done steve.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are sick-----why not move to Iran and lick ayatoilet shit.     I have lots of colleagues
> who fled that shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wasn't the previous Iranian President Adajiminan(or similar) a Jew himself....so what are you saying here?????.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no----and heither was your other saint-----adolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not mine BUT THE ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH HIM,SENDING MILLIONS OF JEWS TO THE CHARNALS...YOU ARE GUILTY AS CHARGED by the way the previous mentioned Iranian Pres WAS A JEW....his grandfather migrated there,your virulent man the ex-Pres was the Most Anti-Semite yet a Jew himself...much like the Zionist Trash...not real Jews but Plastic Synthetic Converts,NON SEMITES...you need to educate you crainium sic on all things Zionist like I do....steve the Winner..............................................................ALWAYS THE WINNER
Click to expand...




Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Many US Troops Were Killed By Iranian IEDs in Iraq?
> Between October 2006 and September 2007, EFPs killed 97 U.S. troops and wounded more than 300 soldiers. EFP attacks peaked in March, April and May 2008, near the end of the American troop surge, when 200 of the bombs were detonated. The deadliest month was April 2008, when EFPs killed 15 U.S. soldiers.
> 
> The Pentagon attributes the presence of EFPs in Iraq to the Quds Force, the special forces arm of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard led by Qasem Soleimani. Various EFP “factories” were found throughout Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Still, the exact degree to which Iran bears culpability for arming Shia militias in Iraq with EFPs and related equipment is a matter of some dispute.
> 
> “We weren’t always able to attribute the casualties that we had to Iranian activity, although many times we suspected it was Iranian activity, even though we didn’t necessarily have the forensics to support that,” Gen. Joseph Dunford, the incoming chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said at his July 9 confirmation hearing. During the hearing, Dunford said the numbers of American soldiers killed by Iran “has been recently quoted as about 500.”
> 
> CENTCOM later clarified that Dunford was referring to total American deaths by EFPs and other Iranian weapons. It is “important to understand that the CENTCOM statistics on EFP detonations are a subset of all the Iranian activities estimated to have killed approximately 500 U.S. troops in Iraq during OIF,” Maj. Genieve David, a CENTCOM spokeswoman, said in an email. Data about the roughly 300 deaths not caused by EFPs, including the kind of weapons used in the attacks, is classified, David said.
> 
> A few weeks later, at the July 29 hearing, Gen. Martin Dempsey, the outgoing Joint Chiefs chairman, said “several hundred” American forces were killed by EFPs.
> 
> Phil Novack, a spokesman for Cruz, told _Defense One_ that the Senator’s office is working with the Pentagon to get specific numbers. He said Cruz used the 500 number based on Dunford’s testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the Iranian's are still pissed off over our CIA destroying their democracy in 1953.
Click to expand...



Damn strait they are.after that,WHY would Iran listen to ANYTHING our fucking corrupt government says to them when they know same as we do,all the people in washington who run this country are criminals.?


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how does the fact that Israel had a nuclear program BEFORE  the NTP was
> introduced-----"compound...." my (sic)  "lies?        A treaty is a treaty for those
> nations that SIGN it
Click to expand...

You denied you ever have them,,ZIOSTAN WAS BUILT ON LIES,NOTHING HAS CHANGED


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Author of the OP..........9/11 Conspiracy theorist........wrote in the PRAVDA REPORT.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/democracy-in-america-is-pure-fantasy-stephen-lendman/5609830
> 
> Edu Montesanti: Stephen Lendman, I’d like to thank you so very much for this interview. So what has been the consequences of the 9/11 attacks to the US and the world?
> 
> Stephen Lendman: I call 9/11 the mother of all false flags. It was staged to let Washington wage endless wars of aggression against one sovereign independent state after another.
> 
> All nations America doesn’t control are vulnerable to wars or color revolutions for regime change. Dark forces in Washington want them all transformed into subservient puppet states, their resources looted, their people exploited.
> 
> EM: The current crisis of a nuclear war between Washington and Pyongyang is, in a large part, a consequence of 9/11 as the then-US President George Bush included North Korea in the Axis of Evil”, in his State of the Union address in 2002…
> 
> SL: The North Korea situation has been festering since the 1940’s, unconnected to 9/11 except for powers in Washington perhaps including the country among others it calls evil regimes.
> 
> *America, NATO, Israel and their rogue allies are the only pure evil ones I know.*
> 
> 9/11 let America launch phony war on terror, waging war OF terror on humanity, supporting ISIS, al-Qaeda and other terrorists groups, using them as imperial foot soldiers.
> 
> I’ve written a great deal on North Korea. I deplore wars, nuclear and other powerful weapons, but recognize the DPRK’s right to self-defense.
> 
> Throughout its history, it never attacked another country. It genuinely fears possible US aggression, why it’s pursued powerful deterrents to save the nation and its leadership from destruction.
> 
> 
> Harvard Graduate ............who would have known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brainwashed programmed sheep -"same as i once was so you cant claim it was an insult.LOL" ,Dismiss facts as conspiracy theorys when they dont go along with your warped opinions you have been brainwashed your life only seeing what you WANT to see,you could not counter a single thing of that OP so you dismissed it as conspiracy theory.COMEDY GOLD.
> 
> Let me guess? you ALSO honestly think the CIA is not an evil organization,that they had no involvement in the JFK assassination whatsoever  as well right?
> It would explain your game of dodgeball here on this thread and WHY you are so brainwashed because you bought into EVERYTHING our corrupt school system taught you hook,line,and sinker.  i can understand though cause i was once one of those brainwashed programmed zombies same as you for so many years but uinlike YOU,i got wise and stopped listening to everything the CIA controlled media tellls the  sheep in america in the LAMESTREAM press everyday. you SERIOUSLY need to consider following my lead as well.
> 
> 
> You are obviously dense in the FACT the CIA got everyone around the world to start attacking people who did not fall for their lies as conspiracy theorists as part of their propaganda campaine against the american people when they  started seeing the evidence like the JFK assassination for example,did not go along with the governments explanation in their version of events and started seeing our government for the liars and criminals they really are in washington finally seeing that they really are criminals up there instead of looking out for us as we were taught to believe in out corrupt school system.
> 
> Lets see,EVERYBODY who does not smoke crack in america,KNOWS what an evil organization the CIA is, THEY have worked hand in hand together for DECADES,but Israel is not dangerous? comedy gold.
> 
> 
> and nice dodgeball game of Israel bombing the USS LIBERTY.
> 
> You are reminding me of Toto,wont look at the evidence so you you run off,something HE is a pro at as every longtime member here knows.
Click to expand...

Whatever ..............I understand how the world works...........and I'm aware of how the Middle East has worked forever........If your point is we are no angels then with that I'd agree..............

With Iran...........Not so much.................I stand by my to HELL with them post.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## theliq

fncceo said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Countries have SIGNED NON-PROLIFERATION TREATY..........ZIONIST TERRORIST ISRAEL HAVE NOT.....Why NOT Irosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
Click to expand...

Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL

You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


>


Very UNTRUE STATEMENT as in REALITY IT IS THE ZIONISTS TERRORISTS THAT ARE THE WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,,,,


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because when the issue came up-----Israel already had a nuclear energy program but
> wished to keep under wraps-----JEALOUS?
> 
> 
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
Click to expand...

Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............

Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............

Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............

None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.

Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........

We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in 
present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.

Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under 
Trump we have their back...............


So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very UNTRUE STATEMENT as in REALITY IT IS THE ZIONISTS TERRORISTS THAT ARE THE WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,,,,
Click to expand...

Matter of opinion........we can go back through history and show the ones who have vowed to destroy them........Over and over again.......

But you will not listen..........you are a propoganda tool.............

You want Israel........your gonna have to do it on the Battlefield..........just the way it is.


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


>


YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.....I just exposed you and ALL YOUR LIES....LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
Click to expand...

You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very UNTRUE STATEMENT as in REALITY IT IS THE ZIONISTS TERRORISTS THAT ARE THE WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matter of opinion........we can go back through history and show the ones who have vowed to destroy them........Over and over again.......
> 
> But you will not listen..........you are a propoganda tool.............
> 
> You want Israel........your gonna have to do it on the Battlefield..........just the way it is.
Click to expand...

idiot


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED
Click to expand...

So now I post the Grand Mufti all happy with Hitler.........post the Armenian Genocide.......where they raped and killed over a million people....stripped women naked and marched them out into the desert and to die.............Nice guys they were the Young Turks now weren't they..........

I can put all that up and you'll give me one liners how I'm the problem............Put your dang radical elements on a leash..........and end the killing.........It's been happening all over history..........One after another and another...........

I know the real goal there......and so does Israel............why they are looking across the Golan looking at Iranian and Hez gathering........who are embolded by their new famed expansion in the region.............They cross that border or get too close.........Tomorrow you'll be claiming how Israel attacked these CIVILIANS.......LOL

It's just what you do................


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> 
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
Click to expand...

I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............

They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.

Too dang bad.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........

They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now I post the Grand Mufti all happy with Hitler.........post the Armenian Genocide.......where they raped and killed over a million people....stripped women naked and marched them out into the desert and to die.............Nice guys they were the Young Turks now weren't they..........
> 
> I can put all that up and you'll give me one liners how I'm the problem............Put your dang radical elements on a leash..........and end the killing.........It's been happening all over history..........One after another and another...........
> 
> I know the real goal there......and so does Israel............why they are looking across the Golan looking at Iranian and Hez gathering........who are embolded by their new famed expansion in the region.............They cross that border or get too close.........Tomorrow you'll be claiming how Israel attacked these CIVILIANS.......LOL
> 
> It's just what you do................
Click to expand...

NO,how wrong you are,what the Turks have to do with the Palestinians fcuk knows...of all the people in history The Palestinians have always given Jews SAFE HAVEN....Which the Zionist Terrorist never gave to them 1938 onwards...so stop talking shit please.

The Mufti,already Banished by the Palestinian years before Hitler became his Bum Buddy,,,BUT the Zionists had been collaborating with the Nazis since 1934 and help  Hitler send innocent Jews to the Death Camps which you should know....you may think you are an eagle but you are not....However am I going to be able to soar with Eagles,when I have to deal with a TURKEY LIKE YOU


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........
> 
> They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............


I don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot Zionist


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now I post the Grand Mufti all happy with Hitler.........post the Armenian Genocide.......where they raped and killed over a million people....stripped women naked and marched them out into the desert and to die.............Nice guys they were the Young Turks now weren't they..........
> 
> I can put all that up and you'll give me one liners how I'm the problem............Put your dang radical elements on a leash..........and end the killing.........It's been happening all over history..........One after another and another...........
> 
> I know the real goal there......and so does Israel............why they are looking across the Golan looking at Iranian and Hez gathering........who are embolded by their new famed expansion in the region.............They cross that border or get too close.........Tomorrow you'll be claiming how Israel attacked these CIVILIANS.......LOL
> 
> It's just what you do................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO,how wrong you are,what the Turks have to do with the Palestinians fcuk knows...of all the people in history The Palestinians have always given Jews SAFE HAVEN....Which the Zionist Terrorist never gave to them 1938 onwards...so stop talking shit please.
> 
> The Mufti,already Banished by the Palestinian years before Hitler became his Bum Buddy,,,BUT the Zionists had been collaborating with the Nazis since 1934 and help  Hitler send innocent Jews to the Death Camps which you should know....you may think you are an eagle but you are not....However am I going to be able to soar with Eagles,when I have to deal with a TURKEY LIKE YOU
Click to expand...

Sell it to the uninformed.  Arafat was related.  The War after Israel was created says enough as well.  Sadat was killed for making peace with Israel, which has lasted til today. 

The goal of the countries in the Middle East is to wipe Israel off the face of the earth and always has been.  It's not about a Nation of Palestine.  It's not about the land.  It is about getting rid of the infidels in their SACRED LANDS. 

They can't win on the battle field, so they use propaganda and terror to try and win the day.  Nothing has changed except the terror groups changing names over time to do the same thing.


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........
> 
> They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot Zionist
Click to expand...

Those 80,000 Iranians nearly Golan.............what is there purpose there.........oh......to save Assad......the fight isn't in the Golan.......it's against ISIS to the West........

Perhaps they need a map.

They move into Golan and Israel is gonna bust their ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED
Click to expand...


exactly,obviously another paid shill like rosie the fact that he keeps ignoring facts how they bombed the Uss Liberty on purpose.another shill of Israel sent here to troll the boards that has penetrated this forum to add to ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NTP was INTRODUCED in 1968-------poor Liq-ass imagines that Israel
> did not have a nuclear bomb at that point
> 
> 
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
Click to expand...

 don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot 
Zionist




that chickenshit coward ignores how they bombed the USS LIBERTY same as that other Israel shill rosie.

the fact he pretends to be an idiot about how evil an organization the CIA is and how they work hand in hand together with the mossad proves he is a shill for the zionists same as Rosie an objective non biased open minded person would all these later acknowledge how evil the CIA is and accept it that Israel is a war monger as well since they work hand in hand together especially since the handprints of BOTH of them are all over 9/11.


----------



## irosie91

LA RAM FAN said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A SAD Prick to imply the Zionists are innocent of WAR CRIMES also YOUR IGNORANCE THAT ZIONISTS COLLABORATED WITH THE NAZIS...YOU ARE CONDEMED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,obviously another paid shill like rosie the fact that he keeps ignoring facts how they bombed the Uss Liberty on purpose.another shill of Israel sent here to troll the boards that has penetrated this forum to add to ignore.
Click to expand...


try again-----the bombing of the SS LIBERTY----was a mistake in protocol on the part of
the USA itself.     BTW    call me ma'am  based on my rank in the  US Navy


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot
> Zionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that chickenshit coward ignores how they bombed the USS LIBERTY same as that other Israel shill rosie.
> 
> the fact he pretends to be an idiot about how evil an organization the CIA is and how they work hand in hand together with the mossad proves he is a shill for the zionists same as Rosie an objective non biased open minded person would all these later acknowledge how evil the CIA is and accept it that Israel is a war monger as well since they work hand in hand together especially since the handprints of BOTH of them are all over 9/11.
Click to expand...

My brother did a paper on the USS Liberty at Annapolis.  I read it.  Long ago when the time frame was short.  Was the Navy back then pissed about it..........Well yes.  But you play the card always played by the Islamos all the time.  It's propaganda 101.  Then you start pissing in the wind on the CIA.  All gov'ts have intel agencies and they spy on one another and do some really bad shit.  But it is a GLOBAL issue not just ours.

History shows what the Arabs want.  They want Israel destroyed.  Have tried many times and LOST.  There goal has been stated MANY TIMES...............their propaganda is to turn the world against them so they can destroy Israel and that objective has never changed


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> just compounds your lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
Click to expand...

!!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........
> 
> They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot Zionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those 80,000 Iranians nearly Golan.............what is there purpose there.........oh......to save Assad......the fight isn't in the Golan.......it's against ISIS to the West........
> 
> Perhaps they need a map.
> 
> They move into Golan and Israel is gonna bust their ass.
Click to expand...

But the Golan Heights is not your Land like Israel itself...you are just squatter Gypo Synthetics who call yourselves Jews for some reason


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........
> 
> They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot Zionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those 80,000 Iranians nearly Golan.............what is there purpose there.........oh......to save Assad......the fight isn't in the Golan.......it's against ISIS to the West........
> 
> Perhaps they need a map.
> 
> They move into Golan and Israel is gonna bust their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Golan Heights is not your Land like Israel itself...you are just squatter Gypo Synthetics who call yourselves Jews for some reason
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

what makes you imagine that the GOLAN is not Israeli land?


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lick..............Get those 80,000 Iranians in Syria and the Hez to try to cross into Israel and see what happens to them..........
> 
> They want to die for Allah...........they can get their wish............Go ahead.......Are they cowards........they say DEATH TO ISRAEL..........why don't they grow a set and try it.............Perhaps they wear dresses because they have no balls..............
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with any of the things that go on,why would I want to see the destruction of Israel,,,,look fcuk off you idiot Zionist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those 80,000 Iranians nearly Golan.............what is there purpose there.........oh......to save Assad......the fight isn't in the Golan.......it's against ISIS to the West........
> 
> Perhaps they need a map.
> 
> They move into Golan and Israel is gonna bust their ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Golan Heights is not your Land like Israel itself...you are just squatter Gypo Synthetics who call yourselves Jews for some reason
Click to expand...

Syria attacked it.............LOST IT................NOT YOURS...........

You want it..............take it...........Say your prayers before coming........


----------



## harmonica

you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars



what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??


----------



## harmonica

irosie91 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
Click to expand...

...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
so--can you figure it out???!!
WORLD peace is not threatened


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
Click to expand...

Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
Click to expand...


world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot

we are ON THE CUSP


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
Click to expand...

you also--do not understand wars/etc 
there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
so they do not effect WORLD peace


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry ... we won't nuke Australia, wouldn't want to hurt no Kangaroo.
> 
> We'll just buy it from the Japanese ... Jews love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
Click to expand...


Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
Click to expand...

Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
Click to expand...


oh-----semantics-----mazel tov.      A volcano erupted in Hawaii  -------not in my
backyard-------so it's ok


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of the Double Negative....must have been done,unknowingly because you ain't that smart  LOL
> 
> You don't BUY LAND you STEAL IT...but nice pic on a Palestinian Beach,,,Actually Jewish women can be very beautiful fncceo......
> 
> 
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
Click to expand...

When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.

I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........

With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.


----------



## harmonica

irosie91 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
Click to expand...

do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
India-Pakistan--nuke capable
Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars


----------



## eagle1462010

Wow I'm impressed ...............Got 2 experts on Wars............Nobody else knows a dang thing about History.

Should we bow to them or something.


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
Click to expand...


yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
Click to expand...

what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace

the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
OMG --people said that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica

irosie91 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
Click to expand...

and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
the OP is making a big deal out of crap


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............

There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............

I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> 
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
Click to expand...

wtf are you blabbing about?
the OP said it threatens world peace which I've proven to be idiotic


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
Click to expand...

A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................

But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> 
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
Click to expand...

if you agreed with me--how come no agree rating?? you must disagree with me


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you blabbing about?
> the OP said it threatens world peace which I've proven to be idiotic
Click to expand...

I said your hyping it up.........another way.........Hysteria over the wording..........perhaps you need  a new drug....


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out conflicts ongoing now in the world, and get back to us.
> 
> 
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you agreed with me--how come no agree rating?? you must disagree with me
Click to expand...

Why would I ..................when your flinging out crap at me in other posts...........Last post...........called me an idiot.........

Go pound sand.


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
Click to expand...

the probability of that is super LOW..
and regional war is not the same as world war
so wrong on both accounts 
it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
this is possible--that is possible 
the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> 
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you agreed with me--how come no agree rating?? you must disagree with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I ..................when your flinging out crap at me in other posts...........Last post...........called me an idiot.........
> 
> Go pound sand.
Click to expand...

..again--as we see on many threads--and I see on other forums--people do not think realistically ...they think on TV/movie/fairytale lands
..they think as if war is played on a map table
they think in unrealistic terms


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you also--do not understand wars/etc
> there will be and always will be wars--but they mostly are not global!!
> so they do not effect WORLD peace
> 
> 
> 
> Not a threat......again I ask you how many conflicts are going on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that matte?r--the OP says ''threaten world peace''--WORLD!!
> no it doesn't threaten WORLD peace
> 
> the world is usually NOT at peace!!  hahahahahahah!!! yes--there are many/have been/etc conflicts all over the world as we speak
> 1967 you had the Six Day War and the Vietnam War--- [ etc ]
> OMG --people that it was the END of the world !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your splitting hairs over wording trying to attack people..........For what purpose..............
> 
> There is no world Peace.......hasn't been for a long time..................but you come in here with a pompos attitude that you are the only one that knows anything about History..............
> 
> I've made my statements towards Iran.............I don't shy from them.........I don't pull no dang punches..........if that offends....I simply don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you blabbing about?
> the OP said it threatens world peace which I've proven to be idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your hyping it up.........another way.........Hysteria over the wording..........perhaps you need  a new drug....
Click to expand...

he does use the word ''world'' in the title--no?


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> 
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
Click to expand...

Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................

Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........

Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> 
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
Click to expand...


ok ok -----a little hyperbole to SPICE THINGS UP


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................
> 
> Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........
> 
> Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.
Click to expand...

my opinion is MORE assured as we see in the statistics/history

big time wrong on Mac..my father fought there--I've researched this massively

--no--there was *no guessing *with Mac--he failed big time!! he was so obsessed with glory/etc that it blinded him to obvious reality
1. the Chinese said they would enter the war if we crossed the parallel
this was in newspapers *before *the 2nd Chinese Offensive


> By the end of the month, the US Ambassador in Moscow reported that Soviet and Chinese contacts told both the British and Dutch Ambassadors that if foreign troops cross the 38th parallel, China would intervene





> This specific warning was also repeated to various journalists,





> By late September, China had sent numerous diplomatic signals expressing its concern regarding a US occupation of North Korea. The Acting PLA chief of staff told the Indian Ambassador in Peking that China would never allow US forces to reach Chinese territory.[22]The Indian Foreign Minister conveyed this message to the US Ambassador in New Delhi; in Washington, the British Ambassador passed the same message to the State Department.[23]These private notices were matched by a 22 September public announcement in which the Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman issued the statement “We clearly reaffirm that we will always stand on the side of the Korean people…and resolutely oppose the criminal acts of American imperialist aggression against Korea and their intrigues for expanding the wa


Korean War: General MacArthur and China's Plan to Intervene

2. the Chinese kicked UN ass in the *FIRST *Chinese Offense circa October right after the UN crossed [ the only main unit not getting a bloody nose was the USMC ]
--so we have the UN getting it's ass kicked by --the Chinese!!!
--still---it wasn't that big of a failure as the *Second *Offensive---

and Mac fails to believe the Chinese are there in force!!!
he SPLITS his forces!! with the X Corps on the right
the Chinese withdraw into the mountains

3. --lowly Sgts/Lts/General Smith knew it was illogical/tactically wrong to move into the mountains-north-and/or fast movement and/or without strong points/supply depots/etc
a. Cold weather [ 30 BELOW--not counting wind chill ]
b.snow/icy/hilly terrain
c.* single *MSR in X Corps area!
d. the farther north they go, the longer the supply chain
this is basic common military sense

Smith more or less *correctly *defied Mac's orders to rush north because he knew it was wrong..and the USMC was one of the very, very few units to not get beaten/overrun/decimated/destroyed--in fact they destroyed many Chinese units


> Someone in high authority
> will have to make up his
> mind as to what is our goal.
> My mission is still to advance
> to the border. The Eighth
> Army, 80 miles to the south-
> west, will not attack until the
> 20th. Manifestly, we should
> not push on without regard
> to the Eighth Army. We
> would simply get further out
> on a limb. If the Eighth Army
> push does not go, then the
> decision will have to be made
> as to what to do next. I
> *believe a winter campaign in
> the mountains of North Korea
> is too much to ask of the
> American soldier or marine,
> and I doubt the feasibility of
> supplying troops in this area *
> 
> 
> 
> during the winter or providing
> for the evacuation of sick and
> wounded.
> 
> In conclusion, Smith under-
> scored his concern over "the
> prospects of stringing out a Marine
> division along a single mountain
> road for 120 air miles from


a lowly Marine intel officer knew getting through the mountains was going to be very rough and tough, to say the least --if at all possible --*tactically intact*
part 2 continued


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................
> 
> Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........
> 
> Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.
Click to expand...

part # 2  of previous post

so--the UN got a bloody nose in the First Chinese offensive--and what does Mac do??
1. he SPLITS his forces---big time fail
2. he wants them to RUSH north--this is tactically and logistically wrong
3. 





> By 06 November 1950 over* 300,000 *CCF soldiers organized into thirty divisions had already moved into Korea. Two army groups of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) attacked and defeated outnumbered UN forces in North Korea November 26 - 30, 1950, inflicting heavy casualties. The surprise and the ferocity of this Chinese offensive overran and destroyedthe most exposed UN forces -- the American and ROK divisions in the west and the U.S. Army task force at theChosin Reservoir -- and forced the entire UN front to fall back.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  300,000 Chinese in NK *before* the 2nd Offensive

and *after* this--Mac makes the BIG mistake!! he wants to keep going into the COLD, icy, snowy, hilly mountains !!!
he STILL thinks the Chinese are irrelevant !!!
and this creates one of the greatest disasters in American military history when a whole CORPS is thrown off the battle *continent--*along with the 8th getting it's ass kicked and retreating big time

after this huge setback of the First Offensive--any idiot could know that he should not have kept going as he did


----------



## harmonica

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you people have any idea how many wars there have been that were locally contained???!!..and with the participants nuclear weapon capable...
> India-Pakistan--nuke capable
> Russia-Afghan--Russia nuke capale
> MANY Arab-Israeli wars--Israel nuke capalbe
> US-Korea-China--US A-bombs NOT used against Chinese hordes
> US-Vietnam--US nuke capable
> etc etc etc --hundreds of other wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................
> 
> Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........
> 
> Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.
Click to expand...

..predicting the future/etc --fine -but there should not have been such a great disaster
..but pure ignoring basic military common sense/rules/etc causing one of the greatest military disasters in US history clearly points out to failure of Mac 
..he didn't have to predict the future--just follow common sense--especially after the First Offensive


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you, obviously, have no concept or knowledge of the history of wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what way is he lacking,   MOUTH_organ _??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...since 1900, there have only been 2 world wars--and the first was not that much global as the second
> so--can you figure it out???!!
> WORLD peace is not threatened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> world war I -----got galvanized because one insignificant prince go shot
> 
> we are ON THE CUSP
Click to expand...

That is why the Zionist must be


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old Lie..........Many Jews bought property there.........many lived in other nations there and were forced to flee for their lives in 1948.........
> The Arab League told the Arabs to leave and come back after they had driven the Jews into the sea........They LOST............
> 
> Just like they lost in 1967 and the Von Kipper War.............
> 
> Israel is 3 and 0 against the arab league who have vowed to destroyed them.........now Iran is all big and mighty in the region........and are ramping up tactics against Israel............guess they want their asses kicked as well............
> 
> None of those countries EXISTED until early in the 20th Century..........The Ottoman Empire fell........they lost in Africa to France and Germany.......they lost to allied powers in WWI.................that is how the nations were formed there.
> 
> Out of the ashes of 2 World Wars.................Islam wants to dominate the region and the world........since they have been unable to do it via the military they do it via propoganda......across the world..............How Israel is evil ............not the ones who have promised to kill them...........
> 
> We can go back to the Grand Mufti of Israel............sitting all nice and happy with Hitler and the Waffen SS killing ethic groups in
> present day Bosnia.............Arafat's uncle...........the man who got a Peace prize who also wanted to destroy Israel.
> 
> Israel understands that if they lose a War in the region that it's OVER................Which is why they kick ass..........and under
> Trump we have their back...............
> 
> 
> So it continues to another CALIPHATE to make Islam dominate the world after ISIS is finished off.....only replaced by another name.....and more killing........and so it goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
Click to expand...

So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers


----------



## Ropey

Two weeks and counting....


----------



## Ropey

The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps delivered Iran's nuclear secrets into ISRAEL'S hands. 

That's it. 

Game over.

 The mullahs are naked.

The JCPOA no longer matters. Don't be surprised if Trump stays in it.


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> 
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................
> 
> Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........
> 
> Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> part # 2  of previous post
> 
> so--the UN got a bloody nose in the First Chinese offensive--and what does Mac do??
> 1. he SPLITS his forces---big time fail
> 2. he wants them to RUSH north--this is tactically and logistically wrong
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 06 November 1950 over* 300,000 *CCF soldiers organized into thirty divisions had already moved into Korea. Two army groups of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) attacked and defeated outnumbered UN forces in North Korea November 26 - 30, 1950, inflicting heavy casualties. The surprise and the ferocity of this Chinese offensive overran and destroyedthe most exposed UN forces -- the American and ROK divisions in the west and the U.S. Army task force at theChosin Reservoir -- and forced the entire UN front to fall back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  300,000 Chinese in NK *before* the 2nd Offensive
> 
> and *after* this--Mac makes the BIG mistake!! he wants to keep going into the COLD, icy, snowy, hilly mountains !!!
> he STILL thinks the Chinese are irrelevant !!!
> and this creates one of the greatest disasters in American military history when a whole CORPS is thrown off the battle *continent--*along with the 8th getting it's ass kicked and retreating big time
> 
> after this huge setback of the First Offensive--any idiot could know that he should not have kept going as he did
Click to expand...

MAC made mistakes............the biggest one being that he didn't think China would invade..........

In regards to his rush to the North.............It was foolish..........because he didn't think they would come..........Rush to Victory paid for by American lives.................

Then after.........Truman wouldn't allow him to fight it like a War.........and so we have N. Korea today.


----------



## eagle1462010

harmonica said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes------of course I know.       Did I suggest that rivers of blood are ok
> so long as no one SPLITS AN ATOM?
> 
> 
> 
> and they said that at PG1--OMG  World War if Israel gets into it
> the OP is making a big deal out of crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A war with Israel against a major nation in the middle east could cause old enemies to unite to fight Israel...........and could force a regional war.......always a possibility.................
> 
> But no one in here has a crystal ball to tell the future.........so no one really knows including you what would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the probability of that is super LOW..
> and regional war is not the same as world war
> so wrong on both accounts
> it's possible that Ecuador could start a world war
> this is possible--that is possible
> the OP is making a big deal out something with no proof/stats to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Predicting a future outcome of a battle is a GUESS....................
> 
> Unless you have a time machine..........do you............Your opinion is no more assured than mine or the Ops........
> 
> Mac didn't predict the future correctly and got Stung by the Chinese in the Korean War.........He wasn't a dumb man..........Didn't guess correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..predicting the future/etc --fine -but there should not have been such a great disaster
> ..but pure ignoring basic military common sense/rules/etc causing one of the greatest military disasters in US history clearly points out to failure of Mac
> ..he didn't have to predict the future--just follow common sense--especially after the First Offensive
Click to expand...

His rush to the North was a military mistake..................His disregard for China............Biggest mistake...........

In that he failed miserably..............In not fighting it as a War...........Truman failed miserably.


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew lies,because you are a Zionist KILLER OF THE INNOCENT...everything you say is VERBAL SHIT AND WE ALL KNOW IT,JUST FCUK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
Click to expand...

Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................

It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................

Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
Click to expand...

As you say...BUT Israel has problems with prostitution big time,locking up children in cages(or did until Australia made them STOP this practice) Purchasers of Body Parts(mainly from India etc) The deliberate Slaughter of Palestinians(read your Zionist Terrorist history) plus so much more including Nuclear Weaponry


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you say...BUT Israel has problems with prostitution big time,locking up children in cages(or did until Australia made them STOP this practice) Purchasers of Body Parts(mainly from India etc) The deliberate Slaughter of Palestinians(read your Zionist Terrorist history) plus so much more including Nuclear Weaponry
Click to expand...



you took HIM to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the shill can only cry in defeat with his gif.^


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> and the shill can only cry in defeat with his gif.^


Who's defeat............seems Iranian missiles missed.........IDF not so much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sure wish it was not true but it sure is.


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak my mind..........This is America not middle eastern shitholes who suppress free speech and hang gays off cranes.............Or like ISIS who are butchering people........Staking them to crosses.......burning people alive.......raping women.......killing...............
> 
> They are SAVAGES.......and those who want Israel dead are too........they are just inept on the battlefield.........and keep losing.
> 
> Too dang bad.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
Click to expand...

what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
Click to expand...

we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting


----------



## eagle1462010

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
Click to expand...

So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.

Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.


----------



## theliq

eagle1462010 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
Click to expand...

yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
Click to expand...


how do you know,   Liq, dear?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!How can you speak you mind...WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed,they have NO CONSCIENCE WHATSOEVER either these shills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes from the animals in the middle East and what they do...............Your correct.........I have no Conscience at all.
> 
> I watch as they murder kids..........rape women...........burn people alive.......crucify them on crosses..........destroy or enslave any other religion but their own.........
> 
> With those types............I put a round between their eyes and not lose an  ounce of sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do the retarded Zionists..the worlds Mass Murderers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
Click to expand...


The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which groups are raping little girls...................which groups are hanging gays from cranes.........which group buys and sells woman for sex slaves...............which groups are burning people alive...........which groups are crucifying people......which groups are beheading those captured................which group are then putting those heads on pikes................which groups are slaughtering other religions........................
> 
> It's NOT US....................FIGURE IT OUT............Keep the shit up and you will find us there AGAINST YOU..................We don't care if you are OFFENDED by it.............We don't care if you don't like us..........We don't care if you call us names..............we don't care what you think.................
> 
> Try the BS on us you do in the Middle East..................and you most definitely will care what we think about it..........Do not confuse the police actions for what would go down..............We are on a leash.............and your are lucky........if ever fought as a real War............you will regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
Click to expand...

Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> 
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
Click to expand...


you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> 
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
Click to expand...

You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
Click to expand...


wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
"Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
Click to expand...

You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
Click to expand...


what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
Click to expand...

now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> 
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
Click to expand...


well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
nuthin '


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
> nuthin '
Click to expand...

You pathetic Twat


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> 
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
> nuthin '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pathetic Twat
Click to expand...


^^^   more of  the BEST of liqass


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a lying hypocrite....the zionists are far worse
> 
> 
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
Click to expand...


its lacking on her part because she is a paid shill on Israels payroll same as eagle.


----------



## irosie91

LA RAM FAN said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know you don't care about anyone,that is why the world finds you revolting
> 
> 
> 
> So be it.  We know what the Arabs want there............they've never hid it.........Lied.....diverted .........whatever you want to call it.  They want Israel destroyed...........everything is in that goal...............end of story.
> 
> Until they call another Caliphate to make you part of them or die..........They've been doing that for 1400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yOU ARE WRONG...In fact it was the Islamists,Muslims and Arabs,from the Moors to the Turks and other Arab nations that gave Jews freedom and safety from the BEAST of the  Christians,Russians and Nazis....You LIE because you know not the minute nor the hour......even the Mongols gave you freedom,talk sense man or STFU......your choice.....(all the Zionists changed this in 1948,but it is you people that hate the most,talk about WOLVES IN SHEEPS CLOTHING,you may have the Ear of the Looney American President,but the rest of the world SUPPORT THE PALESTINIANS,THAN THEY EVER WOULD ZIONIST ISRAEL,as was seen when Palestinians got Observer Status at the UN....you Fool...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its lacking on her part because she is a paid shill on Israels payroll same as eagle.
Click to expand...


Ram------since I have interacted with you-----I have come to doubt the IDIOTIC story about the 30 pieces of silver in the NT


----------



## LA RAM FAN

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know,   Liq, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
Click to expand...


Indeed.Israel paid shill rosie can only sling shit in defeat lie the monkey troll she is.can only throw insults when she is losing an argument lie all zionist shills always do.


----------



## theliq

LA RAM FAN said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rosie,I can read,comprehend and only speak in truth and facts,its called Honesty...which is sadly lacking on your side of the fence or should I say WALL these days..Rosie,steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.Israel paid shill rosie can only sling shit in defeat lie the monkey troll she is.can only throw insults when she is losing an argument lie all zionist shills always do.
Click to expand...

As  much as I like you La Ram,please Stop insulting "MONKEYS"....Monkey and Zionist,should never be used in the same sentence...Monkeys are Natural Vibration,Zionists are Un-Natural …...steve


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea.    You need to get out more and meet people who
> survived shariah shit holes..........and evaluate the khutbahjumaat shit that
> constitutes your  "education" ------with the outcome of your  "education"
> 
> 
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.Israel paid shill rosie can only sling shit in defeat lie the monkey troll she is.can only throw insults when she is losing an argument lie all zionist shills always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  much as I like you La Ram,please Stop insulting "MONKEYS"....Monkey and Zionist,should never be used in the same sentence...Monkeys are Natural Vibration,Zionists are Un-Natural …...steve
Click to expand...


brilliant rejoinder,  liqass


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
> nuthin '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pathetic Twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^   more of  the BEST of liqass
Click to expand...


Rosie went to Gaol Folks,Rosie didn't get Bail
She said she was a Zionist and the Judge said she was Wrong
Don't let her go Sir,just keep her in Gaol
Rosie,just who are you,some creep from Israel


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could well be right Rosie,I never said I knew everthing but I believe I am far more worldly and far better travelled moreover met so many ethnic communities and peoples worldwide  than you have.
> But the most important thing in your deliberately aggressive response,IS OVER MY LIFE,I HAVE SEEN THE DISGUSTING TREATMENT THE ZIONIST FILTH HAVE DONE TO THE PALESTINIANS...WHAT EVER DID THE PALESTINIANS EVER DO TO THE JEWS COMPARED TO EVERYONE ELSE?????CHRISTIANS AND THE LIKE.....LOOK ZIONISM IS A CULT AND ZIONISM IS SHIT....BUT NOW YOU ARE DRENCHED INDELIBLY WITH PALESTINIAN BLOOD....Remember Rosie I can smell ZIONIST-SHIT from a Country mile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again------there is no way you could have interacted as INTIMATELY with a diversity of people as have I.      It is silly to ask  "what have the
> "Palestinians" done"   ?       It is like asking ----what did little Hans of Berlin do
> to London in 1945 or to Russia?       You have some of the problem right----the Palestinians are the victims of the filth of islam just as the children of Berlin were the victims of adolf.    It is very unfair to little Achmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never answer a straight question,like the rest of your Ziobananas
> You don't know what you are talking about,you may scout about on a computer and read your Zionists Cults Manifesto but not real life,you see you are a Zionist,let's say no more...You were born a LOSER,well I know what you lot do...is Murder,and cry Crocidile Tears claiming it wasn't me...Yet their you stand Covered in Palestinian Blood for all to see...You Boasting Pharisee,You'll never Conquer Me or the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.Israel paid shill rosie can only sling shit in defeat lie the monkey troll she is.can only throw insults when she is losing an argument lie all zionist shills always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  much as I like you La Ram,please Stop insulting "MONKEYS"....Monkey and Zionist,should never be used in the same sentence...Monkeys are Natural Vibration,Zionists are Un-Natural …...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> brilliant rejoinder,  liqass
Click to expand...

Wow


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the  "straight question" ----pali-pig?
> 
> 
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
> nuthin '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pathetic Twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^   more of  the BEST of liqass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie went to Gaol Folks,Rosie didn't get Bail
> She said she was a Zionist and the Judge said she was Wrong
> Don't let her go Sir,just keep her in Gaol
> Rosie,just who are you,some creep from Israel
Click to expand...


"steve"  stiil  liq ing ass


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> now you are delving into obscenities as in PALI-PIG....methinks it is time to tell you to F... OFF....so F... OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Liq----pali-pig----YOU GAVE IT THE BEST YOU HAVE-------to wit----
> nuthin '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pathetic Twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^   more of  the BEST of liqass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie went to Gaol Folks,Rosie didn't get Bail
> She said she was a Zionist and the Judge said she was Wrong
> Don't let her go Sir,just keep her in Gaol
> Rosie,just who are you,some creep from Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "steve"  stiil  liq ing ass
Click to expand...

but t(excuse the pun)not yours...for your pleasure,whilst in Gaol.....with the girls on the avenue...Enjoy

For irosie...some Great Aussie Rock


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP seems to have  weird, twisted view of history. And then is supported by anti-Semitism. Twilight Zone stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Israel paid shill,your anti semetic bullshit does not work because even many TRUE jewish people in Israel have come out and demonstrated  against them so your childish insults when you cant refute the evidence and you just proved what a moron you are sad excuse to the human race referring these jewish people as Anti semetic.time to wipe the shit off your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And besides if you were really anti-Semitic you'd be anti the Palestinians and Iranians as well.
Click to expand...


it seems that the board idiot,  penny,  is ATTEMPTING to claim that Iranians are 
SEMITES!!!!!!!      For the record, fellow cyber
freaks--------NEVER REPEAT THAT IDEA TO 
AN IRANIAN.     Penny's gross ignorance is not a problem-----but IRANIANS can be fanatic about their   PERSIAN IDENTITY


----------



## Two Thumbs

LA RAM FAN said:


> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.


Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.

unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump


----------



## irosie91

Two Thumbs said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
Click to expand...


Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
because muslims have been playing the game 
KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)  
Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs

irosie91 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
> because muslims have been playing the game
> KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
> more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
> on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)
> Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!
Click to expand...

well we need to help the yemens kill all the invaders of their country.

give them food, water and the weapons of war.


muslims killing muslims killing muslims


so much winning


----------



## irosie91

Two Thumbs said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
> because muslims have been playing the game
> KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
> more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
> on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)
> Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well we need to help the yemens kill all the invaders of their country.
> 
> give them food, water and the weapons of war.
> 
> 
> muslims killing muslims killing muslims
> 
> 
> so much winning
Click to expand...


oh gee-------I'd rather not.     The Houthis are not really invaders------disgusting insects though they may be.  They are just playing the muslim game of   PRO -ALI   vs   Anti-ali-------
better for them to do it with as few armaments
as possible---------sorta like the HATFIELDS and the MC COYS


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
> because muslims have been playing the game
> KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
> more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
> on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)
> Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!
Click to expand...

Your use of the words "Mountain King or  King of the Mountain" is misguided,misplaced and mistaken in this instance irosie...This term was Given only to the titular head of the Assassins originally from todays Northern Iran(then northern Persisa) close to the Caspian sea

These incredibly aggressive murderous Muslims were outstanding Assassins...hence today we use their name...they were the original Drugged Up Killers who were promised 67 Virgins in Paradise(and all that crap)They were remarkable in their ability to deliver death and execution in a variety of methods,poison,blade etc., from Egypt to Mongolia(they very nearly killed Ghengis Khan,when caught the 4 Assassins had their backs broken...(the Mongolians method of execution because they didn't execute by spilling blood,and breaking the back kills without blood being spilt)..The Great Khan then decreed that all Assassins to be eliminated.......most were but some fled and re established in the mountainous areas in Syria...today their Titular Head is the Aga Khan,one of the most wealthy persons today...they are very secretive even today and the Original King of the Mountain would not be someone,you or I would wish to meet...your use and meaning of the term King of the Mountain,would be a saying handed down over the generations(now used throughout the world)from this period in history..interesting that it is,and thank you irosie for you post,steven


----------



## sparky

fuck the muslims AND the zionists

~S~


----------



## Andylusion

LA RAM FAN said:


> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.



Yeah, just like Chamberlain's hostility towards Germany could have threatened world peace.  Good thing he was enlightened enough to not be hostile.   Just think of what could have happened if they had confronted Germany.   Imagine the world wide horrors that could have happened if they had been hostile to Germany....

For those of you who are reading this, and missing my point.... Chamberlain was completely peaceful towards Germany, which is how the Germans gained enough control and military force to threaten all of Europe.

Here we are, doing the same thing all over again.   We're not confronting Iran, which is exactly why they have grown into a regional power.


----------



## sparky

oh puuuUUUlllease....


----------



## theliq

sparky said:


> fuck the muslims AND the zionists
> 
> ~S~


Actually the biggest Murderers throughout history have been the CHRISTIANS,just a fact you should contempate before you shoot your mouth off


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the muslims AND the zionists
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the biggest Murderers throughout history have been the CHRISTIANS,just a fact you should contempate before you shoot your mouth off
Click to expand...


In ancient history----it was the romans----Christianity is the child of rome. ----in the
far east the Japanese were big time murderers   and in the past 1400 years---
the muslims have murdered JUST as extensively as have Christians in the same
period of time.   Muslims have not repudiated
the custom but Christians have----sorta


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
> because muslims have been playing the game
> KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
> more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
> on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)
> Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the words "Mountain King or  King of the Mountain" is misguided,misplaced and mistaken in this instance irosie...This term was Given only to the titular head of the Assassins originally from todays Northern Iran(then northern Persisa) close to the Caspian sea
> 
> These incredibly aggressive murderous Muslims were outstanding Assassins...hence today we use their name...they were the original Drugged Up Killers who were promised 67 Virgins in Paradise(and all that crap)They were remarkable in their ability to deliver death and execution in a variety of methods,poison,blade etc., from Egypt to Mongolia(they very nearly killed Ghengis Khan,when caught the 4 Assassins had their backs broken...(the Mongolians method of execution because they didn't execute by spilling blood,and breaking the back kills without blood being spilt)..The Great Khan then decreed that all Assassins to be eliminated.......most were but some fled and re established in the mountainous areas in Syria...today their Titular Head is the Aga Khan,one of the most wealthy persons today...they are very secretive even today and the Original King of the Mountain would not be someone,you or I would wish to meet...your use and meaning of the term King of the Mountain,would be a saying handed down over the generations(now used throughout the world)from this period in history..interesting that it is,and thank you irosie for you post,steven
Click to expand...


In MY town-----KING OF THE MOUNTAIN  was and is a game involving SNOW DRIFTS. 
During my childhood----we did not have high as a kite  assassins on the playground


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you posters here have I am afraid to say have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad controlled press who only report what they WANT you to hear and not the facts. This is WHY our  corrupt government in the states and why warmonger Israel wants to destroy Iran same as they did with Iraq,afganhistan,Libya and Syria now  along with Iran as well you all wont accept as the truth and always  deny this fact to yourselfs.
> 
> Iran is a sovereign independent country, free from US imperial control – the key reason for nearly 40 years of hostility by Washington toward the Islamic Republic.
> 
> It’s why Republican and undemocratic Dem administrations have sought regime change since Iran’s 1979 revolution.
> US/Israeli Hostility Toward Iran Threatens World Peace - Stephen Lendman
> 
> Just accept it you have been brainwashed by the CIA/mossad media I  did a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got us involved directly with SA in yemen, not Israel.
> 
> unless you want to claim Israel tells the royal family to jump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yemen is VERY VERY important to the Shiite shit of Iran.     It is a stepping stone to the turd in the sand------KABAA   in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.      The Shiite shit want that black turd
> because muslims have been playing the game
> KING OF THE MOUNTAIN    with that thing for
> more than 1000 years    ("King of the Mountain"------the neighborhood jerk stands
> on a snow drift----declares himself "KING"---and the other kids try to knock him down)
> Meanwhile-----the stepping stone---YEMEN,  is ravaged with cholera------a SHIT IN THE WATER sickness that kills babies.   ISLAM!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the words "Mountain King or  King of the Mountain" is misguided,misplaced and mistaken in this instance irosie...This term was Given only to the titular head of the Assassins originally from todays Northern Iran(then northern Persisa) close to the Caspian sea
> 
> These incredibly aggressive murderous Muslims were outstanding Assassins...hence today we use their name...they were the original Drugged Up Killers who were promised 67 Virgins in Paradise(and all that crap)They were remarkable in their ability to deliver death and execution in a variety of methods,poison,blade etc., from Egypt to Mongolia(they very nearly killed Ghengis Khan,when caught the 4 Assassins had their backs broken...(the Mongolians method of execution because they didn't execute by spilling blood,and breaking the back kills without blood being spilt)..The Great Khan then decreed that all Assassins to be eliminated.......most were but some fled and re established in the mountainous areas in Syria...today their Titular Head is the Aga Khan,one of the most wealthy persons today...they are very secretive even today and the Original King of the Mountain would not be someone,you or I would wish to meet...your use and meaning of the term King of the Mountain,would be a saying handed down over the generations(now used throughout the world)from this period in history..interesting that it is,and thank you irosie for you post,steven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In MY town-----KING OF THE MOUNTAIN  was and is a game involving SNOW DRIFTS.
> During my childhood----we did not have high as a kite  assassins on the playground
Click to expand...

Just as well irosie,we had a similar game but it was up a tree...which in our enthusiasm to be "The King" did break an arm and a leg of my pre-pubecent friends,not mine thankfully.steve


----------



## sparky

irosie91 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the muslims AND the zionists
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the biggest Murderers throughout history have been the CHRISTIANS,just a fact you should contempate before you shoot your mouth off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ancient history----it was the romans----Christianity is the child of rome. ----in the
> far east the Japanese were big time murderers   and in the past 1400 years---
> the muslims have murdered JUST as extensively as have Christians in the same
> period of time.   Muslims have not repudiated
> the custom but Christians have----sorta
Click to expand...


----------

